# Tell Me if this is fair...



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well if there is a specific agreement that she is to ride with you then I would tell the owner of the horse that she is not following the rules. However if she did not have a contract setting the rules than there really is nothing you can do about it as long as the owner of the horse is ok with it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is an agreement between the horse's owner & the person enlisted to ride the horse, that she must ride with you? Then contact the owner and tell her that she is not riding with you. It's the owner's responsibility to enforce the agreement, not yours, unless you are paying her board.


----------



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

Ya, seems like there is NOTHING I can do! This woman has landed a marvelous deal for herself. She gets to ride for free as much as she wants as owner is paying the board. I have to just butt out and try not to be too miffed. Thanks for the feedback. I'm just being resentful and letting my ego get in the way. I have to let go and let live.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe try and find someone else to ride with. I am thinking the owner just wants her horse exercised so instead of paying someone to do that, she let this person do it for free.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

That's life. Some people "luck out" and get a ride for free for a wee while, and some of us pay for the maintenance of our own horses. Part of owning a horse. Here's my perspective on it: I was living abroad for about three months and a friend of mine rode my horse for free. I kept paying board on her and my friend paid for shoes and that was it. Sure, I could have found someone to lease my horse while I was in Ireland, but to be honest, that was far more hassle and I was very particular about who I entrusted my horse to while I was 8000 miles away. When I was trying to get my act together to go abroad and finishing a semester at uni, I just could not also get my head around searching for a leaser who would have been some random person off the internet or someone on the university's riding team who I did not know very well, yet my friend, who couldn't afford to pay me for a lease but who I 100% trusted with my horse's care, was happy to ride her and take responsibility for her. Fine. I was happy and not stressed about my horse while I was away. A head injury is far more stress to deal with than a jolly across the Atlantic for a summer, so I imagine your friend is just happy her horse is getting exercise and attention.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

IMO, I wouldnt see a problem with it as long as I was getting board for the horse. Things happen and I understand the owner wanting to keep their horse in shape. I dont think its a big deal who this new person rides with or with anyone for that matter. I would think its more important for the horse to stay in work then to coordinate schedules all the time.


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

> to make up for my no longer having my riding companion
> 
> so your issue is no longer having a ridding partner that to me sounds petty.Do you know the girl?Did you two get along?Maybe she found someone she is friends with and would rather ride with her.If your mad because you no longer have a ridding partner maybe you could find someone else.You could try asking her why she doesn't want to ride with you.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I think you are making this about you when it isn't *shrugs*


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

This agreement is between the horse's owner and the person doing the riding. It is up to the horse's owner whether or not there is a problem with what is going on.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I would call this a big case of drama when it doesn't need to be. Is there a specific reason _why_ you need someone to ride with? If it's something like, you can't ride alone because you have seizures and need someone to watch you at all times just in case and if no one is with you then you can't ride, then yes I'd see that as more of a problem. But if you're upset purely because you don't have someone to talk to while you ride...let it go.

And man, $800 a month? Is that just for one horse? Your barn better be made of gold.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

MoonlightEm said:


> I have to just butt out and try not to be too miffed. Thanks for the feedback. I'm just being resentful and letting my ego get in the way. I have to let go and let live.


For all y'all snarking at the OP, maybe you missed *this* post? She realizes she's being petty and is working on letting it go. I don't see any reason for the rest of you to keep belaboring the point.

As far as $800.00 a month being too much, it depends quite a bit in what part of the country you reside. The OP lives in New England. It's a_ very_ pricey area, and $800.00 a month for board is about average.


----------

